# Bucket Question



## Real78 (Feb 12, 2010)

I am looking at getting buckets really soon but wanted to know what kind of air pump I should be looking into. I just want to use just one air pump and wanted to know what I could use? Anyone doing that kind of set up or are you guys using one air pump per bucket?

Set up: DWC
Four Buckets


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 12, 2010)

I use pumps made by Hydrofarm called Active Aqua.  I use this one in my flowering closet:  hXXp://www.hydrofarm.com/pb_detail.php?itemid=7645

I use this one in my vegging closet:  hXXp://www.hydrofarm.com/pb_detail.php?itemid=7644

I have used a pump for every bucket (Million Air 600), but like running 1 pump per room better.


----------



## Real78 (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks THG I have one per Rubbermaid but the buckets will be coming in about two or three weeks, just waiting on the cash.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 12, 2010)

I run an _Eco Plus_ with 8 buckets. 1 pump for 8 buckets and a rez tank.

Change the XX to tt 

hXXp://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/air-pumps-commercial-grade-c-421_468.html


----------



## ToothDaClown (Feb 13, 2010)

Check with PETCO, they have a 4 outlet house branded one for under $25USD that is rated for a 200 gallon tank and four our uses should hand at least 100 gallon reservoir(s)/buckets.

Before anyone rejects it just because it is house branded rather than name brand, consider that they use them on their exotic fish tanks that have several thousand dollars of fish in them, so they must be dependable or they would be using the name brands.

great smoking.

Sorry guys, my son was logged in and I posted this before I realized it was coming in under his identity. I need to get after him to sign out when he uses my computer and also after myself to check the identity that is logged in. DonJones


----------



## Real78 (Feb 16, 2010)

ToothDaClown said:
			
		

> Check with PETCO, they have a 4 outlet house branded one for under $25USD that is rated for a 200 gallon tank and four our uses should hand at least 100 gallon reservoir(s)/buckets.]
> 
> Now that's sounds like a great idea and I live close to one. For that price I think I have a winner.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 17, 2010)

Real78 said:
			
		

> ToothDaClown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pcduck (Feb 17, 2010)

Real78 said:
			
		

> Now that's sounds like a great idea and I live close to one. For that price I think I have a winner.



At $25 per bucket I do not see the savings

I thought your intentions were to have one pump do multiple buckets:confused2:


----------



## DonJones (Feb 17, 2010)

PCDUCK<  4 outlets lets you run one hose to each of the buckets.  From what I have heard, they put out enough air to run way more than one bucke t per outlet.

THG,  That is why I said the rule of thumb that I have seen over and over again it to divide the fish tank size rating by 2 in determining the size of hydro reservoir a pump will handle.  Personally I would rather divide it by 4 which till gives a 50 gallon size for this pump.

My main point was to check PETCO and then decide for yourself and NOT to disregard something just because it is a house brand.  Incidentally, most house brand items are made by a major producer anyway.

At $25 even if he had to use 2 pumps for 10 buckets, it is still an inexpensive option.  The similar rated name brands at Petco are approximately twice as much as the house brand.

Great smoking.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 18, 2010)

DonJones said:
			
		

> PCDUCK<  4 outlets lets you run one hose to each of the buckets.  From what I have heard, they put out enough air to run way more than one bucke t per outlet.
> 
> THG,  That is why I said the rule of thumb that I have seen over and over again it to divide the fish tank size rating by 2 in determining the size of hydro reservoir a pump will handle.  Personally I would rather divide it by 4 which till gives a 50 gallon size for this pump.
> 
> ...





I have tried them..try 2 stones per bucket with one pump x 10 buckets = $250 for what a $80 pump with a higher psi = more bubbles can do. I continue not to see the savings:confused2:


----------

